# TS extension wing



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Do people typically make a removable router fence if they're going to incorporate the router on the TS extension wing or is it easier to just incorporate it in the TS fence? I guess what i'm saying is I want to add a TS wing and get a router lift but also need the fence to be removable due to the face that I sometimes use my TS rip capacity a lot which is 40"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Speaking only from personal experience, I have a left mounted router table wing mounted to the stock left wing on a Griz 1023 with a Woodpeckers PRL V2 lift. I have an Incra TS III fence on the saw that I use for the router table too. For more complicated tasks I use the TSIII with an Incra Wonder fence attachment. This setup works well for me, and I can lower most bits below the table surface when not being used and put in a solid ring/plate on the lift and get the entire width of the wings for TS functions. IMHO, two fences would be too much to keep up with.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Phylers I don't know if you are a member of online fine woodworking.com but there was a guy there that had a good solution and some plans for that. He incorporated dust collection and everything. It's only 5 bucks a month.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's what I did 19 years ago on my last table saw and installed the same on this one when I bought it. I use the ts fence for the router table. It is easily removed in 20 seconds with a couple of screws, but it just stays on all the time now. I made the opening wide enough for the biggest of raised panel bits.Check photo.


















If I need the ts in a hurry while routing I just lower the bit. I also built a dust box underneath the table with a 4'' dust port to suck out the shavings. I don't connect the 2 1/4'' one any more. Hope this helps some.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Not cheap, but I love it.
This is my Grizzly #T10222 Router Extension Table for my Table Saw


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing fancy but this is what I ended up doing. It's just 3/4" MCP with some pine edging. I can easily remove the top by removing the lag bolts from underneath if ever need be. The Vega fence came with metal plates that mount to the bottom of the rails making this project easy. The router plate on that Bosch table will eventually make it's way to this new extension saving some space. By the way if anyone is considering a new fence look at the Vega. Everything about it is heavy duty and it hasn't failed me yet in terms of repeat ability.


----------



## timbecht (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah i have a ryobi rts 16 table saw and am going to mount it on a roll around stand and include a rounter table to it will post pics when i get it done


----------

